
Show HN: Simulating Galaxies in 2D - stolk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiAiEWqxLWg
======
stolk
Now released as free download for Linux/Windows:

[https://bram.itch.io/sprinkle-sprinkle-little-
star/devlog/63...](https://bram.itch.io/sprinkle-sprinkle-little-
star/devlog/63559/new-interactive-galaxy-sim-with-2d-n-body-solver)

~~~
app4soft
Not work under Debian 9.x

    
    
      $ ./nbody.bin
      ./nbody.bin: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.27' not found (required by ./nbody.bin)

